# winter.....



## jbb (Dec 20, 2011)

whats your other winter toys?


----------



## jbb (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## jbb (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## jbb (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

My cousin in the mo marsh. Put a pic of mine up tomm




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

if we had a winter, we would have other toys... LOL


----------



## jbb (Dec 20, 2011)

gpinjason said:


> if we had a winter, we would have other toys... LOL


we have it pretty good here. one of the few places where you can go snowmobiling in the morning, jet skiing in the afternoon, then biking or quading after that.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

My winter toy. The layout boat for duck season. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------

